# Adding Rhinestones to Screen Print Designs



## Design Diva (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to add rhinestones to a screen print design. I have been hand making rhinestone transfers on silicon paper and applying them to t-shirts using a heat press. I am interested in creating designs similiar to "Ed Hardy" without the designer price tag. I have read some older posts on the subject, but I'm still not sure if I can have a design screen printed on a shirt and then just apply my transfer over it and press it (using teflon paper over the design of course) I'm not really interested in applying the rhinestones individually with a hand held stone setter. Does anyone know if the hotfix rhinestones (the ones with glue on the back) will stick to the ink, or do you need to leave that area free of ink and adhear the stones directly to the fabric. 
Thanks!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You can do it 2 ways,
i am not sure what ink you are using but with my water based ink ,, 
i do my print,, flash cure,, all that
1. lay print back on press, and lay the stones where you want them,,, and apply teflon and press
2. make a transfer and apply right over the print,,

dont forget you can also add glitter before flash when your shirt ink is wet too...
just dont press after glitter is on, or the glitter sinks into the ink....lol
try these , and let us know which one you like do a tester tho to make sure you ink can handle this,,


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi,

The way we do it is - when we make a DTG print we then take the file in the exact measurements and bring the file up in our rhinestone software. We then trace and place the stones directly onto the dtg print file and make a rhinestone transfer so that the stones go exactly where we want when we make the rhinestone transfer. Sounds very wory and long but is very easy.

See attached photo 

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep.. bob ,is on it,,
that is what i am doing tonight in fact, done with the vinyl, now going to make a pattern for the stones to place over the vinyl in the same pattern except not mirrored. 
Great job as always bob


----------



## Design Diva (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks! It sounds like you two are both much more knowledgeable about this whole t-shirt thing then I am. I don't know anything about the screen print process. I currently just create rhinestone templates and heat press them onto t-shirts. So Bob, are the rhinestones in your designs applied directly over the ink. Should I ask my screen printer to use water based ink? Have you had any problems with the rhinestones coming off?


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello Diva,

Mo problems what so ever with the stones coming off. Where are you located if you are in ny or nj give me a call and we can show you the operation.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, guys I tested Heat press vinyl and rhinestones stick to it like a dream,,,,


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

hey diva, yes you should ask your printer to use water base. not just because it works well with rhinestones and foil, but because the ladies love its soft hand and natural look. that's how i keep the ladies happy! no hand stan


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I too love the water based ink, and have not color change on the ink, to date, in the wash


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok i have wash tested 5 times and the stones are staying on the vinyll,,,


----------



## HARLEY ANGELS (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey all, 
I am new here and I have searched and searched for the answers to my question and have come up empty so far. I would like to add a rhinestone transfers to a screen printed (plastisol ink) not water based or vinyl design. Will it stick? will the stones wash off? If anyone has an answer I would really appreciate it. I have some great transfers I want to use but I don't want to waste them. There not cheep!

Thanks in advance
T


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Harley,, they will stick if hotfix stones and applied with a heat press, the stones glue will melt into the ink,, just fine,, go for it and please, post some pics,, i would love to see your work..If i can help with anything else,, just ask,,
Sandy JO


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Harley,

Here are some samples of what we have done with waterbased DTG prints.

Hope this helps. Glad to se that you are multitasking Sandy.

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob, love that rhinestone skull over the big one,,


----------



## HARLEY ANGELS (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for getting back....Im going for it. I will post pics ASAP. 

Thanks again
Harley T


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics Harley,,
Sandy Jo


----------

